# 8 bore Greener



## bakker (May 18, 2008)

I have recently bought an 8 bore black powder Greener and am trying to source cartridges and loading info ---- Can anyone assist?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Try Ballistic Products Inc. They frequently have Remington 8 ga. hulls and wads. The problem that you are going to face is that the Remington hulls are plastic and BP loads are not kind to plastic, melting them in short order.
You can try Circle Fly for traditional wads and cards.

If I were in your position, I'd contact Rocky Mt. Cartridge Co. and ask them if the can make some 8 bore brass hulls for you. RMC makes beautiful lathe turned brass hulls. The hulls use gauge sized wads, as opposed to one gauge larger, and 209 primers and are easily reloadable. With proper care will last long enough so that you can leave them to your children,
The downsides are: the wait - I had to wait six months for my last order of 12s. The price: the 12s were six dollars a hull. 
Pete


----------

